# Nvidia Powermizer on my Desktop computer

## Mr. Hibba

Hi all, 

I have a Gentoo (64-bit) desktop computer with an Nvidia GeForce GTS 250 graphics card. My kernel appears to be up-to-date (2.6.32-r7) as well as my Nvidia drivers. 

When I go to Nvidia X Server Settings option in Applications > System (I'm using KDE), under PowerMizer my card is being underclocked by default. However, I can change it to "Prefer Maximum Performance" and it appears to stop under-clocking it.  When I restart the computer, though, it goes back to "Adaptive," which underclocks it. 

I did a Google search and came across this site: http://owened.net/2008/04/23/how-to-force-nvidia-powermizer-performance-in-linux . It lists how to change the xorg.conf settings to set PowerMizer how you want it. Would you all recommend this method of doing it, and if so, should I set the option as "0x2" or "0x3"? Would I be putting my GPU in danger if I set it to 3?  

If not the above method, what else would you recommend to change PowerMizer's default setting? 

Thank you! 

Mr. Hibba.Last edited by Mr. Hibba on Mon Jun 21, 2010 5:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr. Hibba

I just tried the above from the website (Substituting the "0x3" with "0x1"; for more info, please see comments in code in the above website), and it appears to have worked. Just thought I would report back for anyone else that may have had the same problem as I. 

Mr. Hibba.

----------

## Mr. Hibba

Nevermind, sorry. After giving it a few minutes, it appears to have defaulted back to the underclocked setting. Sorry for the misinformation. 

Mr. Hibba. 

 *Mr. Hibba wrote:*   

> I just tried the above from the website (Substituting the "0x3" with "0x1"; for more info, please see comments in code in the above website), and it appears to have worked. Just thought I would report back for anyone else that may have had the same problem as I. 
> 
> Mr. Hibba.

 

----------

